# Am i being to difficult



## Hooverworld16

Me and my wife have been married two months now before we got married she used to go back and forth between me n her ex n always talk to a girl who is in love with her they didn't really do anything but the girl is in love with my wife. I do not want her talking to me either of these females but she feels that she has to end their relationship on her terms not because I asked her to so because I feel that she doesn't respect me I snooped her phone and when I see the things that I don't like and I see that she still talk and communicate with these females I get mad and start an agruement. I want to trust her so I go threw her phone to get a sense of security I want to be able to feel like I am the only girl in the world that she respects me and my wishes like I respect her and her wishes am I being difficult


----------



## Evinrude58

Is this a girl-girl relationship?

If so, you're not being unreasonable. But, haven't you kind of asked for this? She did it before you got married. What made you think she would change?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt

Imagine! The nerve of you! Actually wanting your wife to be, well, actually your WIFE? /sarcasm mode off/

Someone is being difficult. Here is a clue. It is not you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brooklynAnn

You sort of gave the indication that you were ok with her communication with other Xs and interested parties. Because before marriage you put up with it and then you married her. So, to her you were ok with it. 

You married her and now want her to change?? 

Sit down and talk to her about this and inform her firmly that you will not put up with this behavior. 

The idea of being married is that you will belong only to each other. So, everyone else needs to go far away.

You are not crazy. You are perfectly normal.:smile2:


----------

